# Hey Brownceluse



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey Brown I got a plan. We need to take some of my ham and Crispy Bacon, Geaux down to Louisiana, and trade it for Shrimp and soft shell crabs. We could talk a little smack, catch a few Redfish and shoot some duck while down there. I would rather not slow down to much in Ala. though.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 12, 2012)

I can probably set you up a cast and blast south of New Orleans.  Or at least, my cousin could................

He's the one that sent me the pics of the soft shell crabs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2012)

I done told you Brad I cant eat a picture. Even though they look good enough to eat.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 12, 2012)

Al would make sure you're belly was full if you go down there and look him up.  Folks just don't get no better than him.

Course, I have a different opinion when he sends me pictures of the teal in the marsh behind his shop one day and the next sends me pictures of a teal limit by 9:00 am before he comes back to the shop to work for the day.  Then, he's about as sorry as they come!

Course you can duck hunt out back of work when you work here:


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown I got a plan. We need to take some of my ham and Crispy Bacon, Geaux down to Louisiana, and trade it for Shrimp and soft shell crabs. We could talk a little smack, catch a few Redfish and shoot some duck while down there. I would rather not slow down to much in Ala. though.


Just let me know when your ready. We will just stop in Bama to use the bathroom thats it........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown I got a plan. We need to take some of my ham and Crispy Bacon, Geaux down to Louisiana, and trade it for Shrimp and soft shell crabs. We could talk a little smack, catch a few Redfish and shoot some duck while down there. I would rather not slow down to much in Ala. though.





brownceluse said:


> Just let me know when your ready. We will just stop in Bama to use the bathroom thats it........



Jacklegs...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jacklegs...



What?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey Brown I hope Miguel was not one of those guys I offended that day. I would hate to have to fight Teddy Rosevelt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown I hope Miguel was not one of those guys I offended that day. I would hate to have to fight Teddy Rosevelt.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Can we get there going thru Arkansas?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown I hope Miguel was not one of those guys I offended that day. I would hate to have to fight Teddy Rosevelt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Can we get there going thru Arkansas?



Yeah, that's it, y'all go through 10uhC and down through MRS. Sippi. Just watch for flying batteries and beer bottles when you go through 10uhC.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2012)

Bully


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Bully





Most on here won't get that..


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, that's it, y'all go through 10uhC and down through MRS. Sippi. Just watch for flying batteries and beer bottles when you go through 10uhC.



We should be fine I hear their not very accurate with their throws.....................................................


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> We should be fine I hear their not very accurate with their throws.....................................................



Only problem is Hugh may aim at you and hit me.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2012)

I speak softly and carry a Big Stick.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Only problem is Hugh may aim at you and hit me.



 We can stop in memphis home of Albert Means and get some good BBQ!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I speak softly and carry a Big Stick.



You would make a great sheriff...


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2012)

We could also stop In Montgomery and play the poker machines. My wife said that was the creepyest place she had ever been.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2012)

I admit I dont know how to spell creepyest.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> We can stop in memphis home of Albert Means and get some good BBQ!



Do you think we could meet the Bag Man?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> We could also stop In Montgomery and play the poker machines. My wife said that was the creepyest place she had ever been.



Alabama has a lot of creepy things. Never heard that many banjos in one state


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2012)

Night all I got my orders from the plumber.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Alabama has a lot of creepy things. Never heard that many banjos in one state



Just don't wear your usual makeup and lipstick and you'll be ok.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just don't wear your usual makeup and lipstick and you'll be ok.



I'm not anybody sister over there so i should be ok.....


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2012)

Wonder if we could catch some of dem Redfish?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm sure we could....


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I'm sure we could....



And a few speckeld trout would not be bad either. Personally I would rather have the trout for eating.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> And a few speckeld trout would not be bad either. Personally I would rather have the trout for eating.



Them trout make for some fine eating.....


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2012)

I guess we could get to La. by going through Memphis. Thats a straight shot down interstate from here.


----------



## riprap (Aug 14, 2012)

Trout aint gonna eat chicken livers, but they will eat powerbait. Whatever that paste is suppose to be.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2012)

I had never trout fished until I came to Kentucky. An old timer told me to use corn, and I tried it for years and caught nothing. I just dont believe the trout up here are big enough to get an ear of corn in thier mouth.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I had never trout fished until I came to Kentucky. An old timer told me to use corn, and I tried it for years and caught nothing. I just dont believe the trout up here are big enough to get an ear of corn in thier mouth.



Night crawlers and corn are a deadly combination for trout. When they quit hiting that just a good ol cricket will do the trick.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2012)

I will try the night crawlers, still dont think they can get the ear of corn in thier mouth though.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey Brown broke open the pickled Okra tonight. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 15, 2012)

I love me some pickled okra!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Night crawlers and corn are a deadly combination for trout. When they quit hiting that just a good ol cricket will do the trick.





KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown broke open the pickled Okra tonight. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



So  you two yahoo's decided to stay home I see.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> I love me some pickled okra!



I thought y'all spelled it eauxkra....


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 15, 2012)

miguel cervantes said:


> i thought y'all spelled it eauxkra....




lol


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> lol



Lots of letters for a little veggie, that sure taste good when pickled.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2012)

I just ate the last bit of the pickled okra I had. Love pickled okra! The kids don't though so I don't have to worry about them eating them. Mine had jalapeño in it!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2012)

We did ours half without peppers and half with serrano peppers. The serranos are hot, hot, hot.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2012)

Brown must be on the campaign trail.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Brown must be on the campaign trail.



Nope not tonight. FB practice with my boy. Go wildcats!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Nope not tonight. FB practice with my boy. Go wildcats!



Get them future Dawgs ready Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Get them future Dawgs ready Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2012)

I see somebody been watching the American Hogger.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey Jeff are you ready for some football?


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 19, 2012)

hey now,,, i wanna go to looseeanna fer some shrimps.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I see somebody been watching the American Hogger.






KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff are you ready for some football?


Yes I am!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2012)

deep'we R said:


> hey now,,, i wanna go to looseeanna fer some shrimps.



Lets just got to Fl then we wont have to deal with all those coons...........


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2012)

deep'we R said:


> hey now,,, i wanna go to looseeanna fer some shrimps.



You can go with Brown and I, but it looks like we are going to Florida instead. That would prorbably be safer for us anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Lets just got to Fl then we wont have to deal with all those coons...........





I can hook ya'll up with a cast and blast in Floriduh !!!  Believe it, or not Fla has some dang good duck hunting !!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can hook ya'll up with a cast and blast in Floriduh !!!  Believe it, or not Fla has some dang good duck hunting !!



Sounds good to me. Lets do it!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can hook ya'll up with a cast and blast in Floriduh !!!  Believe it, or not Fla has some dang good duck hunting !!



I am in. Can I bring some rooster tails?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2012)

Brown is about to wrap this election up. Good luck with your candidate Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Brown is about to wrap this election up. Good luck with your candidate Jeff.



Thanks Charlie. I'm about to head out and put signs up from one end of the county to the other. if he loses it wont be from lack of signs.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Thanks Charlie. I'm about to head out and put signs up from one end of the county to the other. if he loses it wont be from lack of signs.......



I hope Tommy beats the dog snot out of that Connecticut Yankee..


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope Tommy beats the dog snot out of that Connecticut Yankee..



This!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey Brown are the results coming in yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown are the results coming in yet?



Currently Tommy is leading Boody 50.31% to 49.69%
Still too danged close...

http://results.enr.clarityelections.com/GA/Gwinnett/41697/97510/en/summary.html


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Currently Tommy is leading Boody 50.31% to 49.69%
> Still too danged close...
> 
> http://results.enr.clarityelections.com/GA/Gwinnett/41697/97510/en/summary.html



 Hope you guys got it.


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 21, 2012)

Congratulations to Tommy Hunter on his VICTORY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2012)

Maybe Jeff needs to run for something.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

deep'we R said:


> Congratulations to Tommy Hunter on his VICTORY!!!!!!!!!!



Has Boody conceded? The SoS site shows only 9098 votes in on that race so far...


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey Brown sounds like a close one. You got any finger nails left?


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 21, 2012)

i know one thang,, that boy worked his hind end off for Tommy in this race.


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/new...-2012-runoffs/


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2012)

I cant see the article Deep, did Tommy win?


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 21, 2012)

their sayn' he did


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2012)

He won Charlie by 56 votes. A nail biter to the end. I'm glad it's over and life can get back to normal. Woot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2012)

Oe person can make a diference Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2012)

Now if I can just get you involved it the Presidential race.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey Brown if you get the chance tommorow you might want to take Rip some carrot juice and a watercrest salad. I here he is very hungry. Also bring a big bacon cheese burger, fries and a chocolate shake for yourself so he won't have to eat alone. You know give him some diet support.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown if you get the chance tommorow you might want to take Rip some carrot juice and a watercrest salad. I here he is very hungry. Also bring a big bacon cheese burger, fries and a chocolate shake for yourself so he won't have to eat alone. You know give him some diet support.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2012)

In all honesty I wish I had the will power to drop about 30 lbs. Hang in there Rip.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> In all honesty I wish I had the will power to drop about 30 lbs. Hang in there Rip.



Me too!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2012)

I think I will go on a diet next month. I will only eat steak when UGA wins. I might need to put one of my cows in the freezer.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I think I will go on a diet next month. I will only eat steak when UGA wins. I might need to put one of my cows in the freezer.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey Brown did you watch any of that LL world series game today. I hate to pull for anybody from Tennessee, but the little town of Goodletsville is only about 20 minuets away. There were around 20 runs scored in the last inning and a half.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown did you watch any of that LL world series game today. I hate to pull for anybody from Tennessee, but the little town of Goodletsville is only about 20 minuets away. There were around 20 runs scored in the last inning and a half.


Nah I didnt catch any of it. I got caught up watching the 2008 seccg and the 2001 UGA/Ut game. Good for them small town southern boys!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2012)

I was so tickled that I could have fried Rip some chicken livers.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I was so tickled that I could have fried Rip some chicken livers.



Maybe since he's on a diet you could steam him a few.... That way their more healthier,,,,,


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Maybe since he's on a diet you could steam him a few.... That way their more healthier,,,,,



Never thought that I could steam him Livers wrapped in crispy turkey bacon.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Never thought that I could steam him Livers wrapped in crispy turkey bacon.



He could wash them down with a diet coke, and have some suger free yogurt icecream for desert...... Poor fellar,,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Never thought that I could steam him Livers wrapped in crispy turkey bacon.



Might as well feed him those styrafoam tastin rice cakes..
Don't ask me how I know they taste like styrafoam.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2012)

You have ate some of them. I know you have.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2012)

Pice cakes are better than rice patties........


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2012)

Grandaddy thread finally Locked.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Grandaddy thread finally Locked.



There may be another one.........


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> There may be another one.........



I hope so. Hate not being able to have one to keep above the Bamers.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2012)

How is the diet going Rip?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2012)

I know where you can get an apple and a Bannana, Rip.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I know where you can get an apple and a Bannana, Rip.



Odell aint gonna share!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2012)

That is actually Baron, the smatest dog I ever owned, Odell is the dumbest and on permanent probation like his namesake.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> That is actuall Baron, the smatest dog I ever owned, Odell is the dumbest and on permanent probatio like his namesake



Sorry didnt mean to insult Baron.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Sorry didnt mean to insult Baron.



Nah, just trying to help Rip out with his diet.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2012)

I know we cant stop in either end of Alabama now Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I know we cant stop in either end of Alabama now Jeff.



We will just take 75 south to I10 and head west....


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2012)

Or we could go through Memphis!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Or we could go through Memphis!



Memphis means good BBQ! Mmm Hmm!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Memphis means good BBQ! Mmm Hmm!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Memphis means good BBQ! Mmm Hmm!



But going through Florida  means good seafood.


----------

